# National Halloween Show and Haunter's Convention Friends and Family Pack



## Xanthyrella (Apr 22, 2014)

A reminder - the National Halloween Show and Haunter's Convention is coming up on 5-2 to 5-4 to the Greater Expo Center in Oaks, PA!

Normal show floor entrance is $15.00. However, ONLINE only, you can purchase a friends and family pack for four adults for $40.00. 

Kids under 12 are FREE!

We are getting excited, as this year we have a Hearse Show, a haunted house is a Pitch Black Zone, and expect the presence of the press, as well as live entertainment all weekend long.

We hope to see you there at the show!


----------

